# MS Publisher 2007 and javascript



## Emland (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello,

I just found this wonderful forum and hope you can help.

I have used MSPub for the last 5 years (and recently upgraded to 2007) for our company website because the program is kind to those of us that know little to nothing about website programming.

I wanted to add the local weather module that weather.com offers to our website and have tried to use the HTML Code Fragment tool to insert this code: 

<!-- cut and paste the below code into your HTML editor --><div id="wx_module_2312"> <a href="http://www.weather.com/weather/local/23452">Virginia Beach Weather Forecast, VA (23452)</a></div><script type="text/javascript"> /* Locations can be edited manually by updating 'wx_locID' below. Please also update */ /* the location name and link in the above div (wx_module) to reflect any changes made. */ var wx_locID = '23452'; /* If you are editing locations manually and are adding multiple modules to one page, each */ /* module must have a unique div id. Please append a unique # to the div above, as well */ /* as the one referenced just below. If you use the builder to create individual modules */ /* you will not need to edit these parameters. */ var wx_targetDiv = 'wx_module_2312'; /* Please do not change the configuration value [wx_config] manually - your module */ /* will no longer function if you do. If at any time you wish to modify this */ /* configuration please use the graphical configuration tool found at */ /* https://registration.weather.com/ursa/wow/step2 */ var wx_config='SZ=160x600*WX=FHW*LNK=SSNL*UNT=F*BGI=fall*MAP=null|null*DN=www.maildepot1.com*TIER=0*PID=1074754364*MD5=6153b69dae89c4c9fd400495cc56a1ea'; document.write('<scr'+'ipt src="'+document.location.protocol+'//wow.weather.com/weather/wow/module/'+wx_locID+'?config='+wx_config+'&proto='+document.location.protocol+'&target='+wx_targetDiv+'"></scr'+'ipt>');</script><!-- cut and paste the above code into your HTML editor -->

When I insert this code, I get a hyperlink that takes me back to weather.com and provides the weather for our zip code, but it doesn't create the nifty little box with the daily weather and conditions that it is supposed to.

Any ideas?

Thanks so much,

Emily


----------

